# Decatur, GA Koala Mommas baby wearing meeting...



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi ~ Decatur Koala Mommas (http://www.koalamommas.com/) meet on the first Saturday of every month at The Solarium (http://www.thesolarium.com/index.html) in Decatur, Georgia. Come and meet with other local babywearers. This is a great opportunity to try out new carriers, learn new ways to babywear, and hang out with other mommas.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey there ~ our next Koala Momma meeting in Decatur is this Sat! It's FREE so come join us for some baby wearing fun, fun, fun!

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The July KM meeting is being held on Sat July 10th! We will not be having our meeting this weekend (July 3rd) but next weekend.


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey everyone ~ this is a reminder that our September meeting will be held this Saturday September 11th! We look forward to meeting all you baby wearing mommas in the Atlanta, GA area.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey there ~ the Decatur Koala Mommas meeting is this Saturday November 6th from 10-12 at the Solarium in Decatur. Come join us!

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi there ~ a reminder that the Decatur Koala Mommas is meeting this Saturday at The Solarium from 10-12. We hope to see some babywearing mommas!

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Koala Mommas will meet this Sat, April 2nd from 10-12 at The Solarium in Decatur. We hope you can make it to our informative and fun meeting!


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Koala Momma's meet this Saturday May 7th from 10-12 at The Solarium in Decatur, GA. Come learn about baby wearing, try on new and different carriers or learn how to use your own carrier - FREE!

We hope to see you there!

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Koala Momma's are meeting this Saturday August 6th from 10-12 at The Solarium (www.thesolarium.com) in Decatur, GA.

Come learn about baby wearing, try on new and different carriers or learn how to use your own carrier...FREE!

Additionally, at this month's meeting we are having a presentation given by Natalie Whitworth about midwives and birth centers. Natalie is a Frontier Nursing University student getting her Master's to be a nurse-midwife. She will talking to us about midwives and midwifery as well as birth centers. She will also provide some informative material handouts as well as giving a simple survey to learn how you view midwives and birth centers. Please join us for this interesting 15 minute presentation!

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Koala Mommas are meeting on Saturday September 10th from 10-12 at The Solarium (www.thesolarium.com) in Decatur.

Come learn about baby wearing, try on new and different carriers or learn how to use your own carrier...FREE!

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Koala Mommas are meeting on Saturday October 1st from 10-12 at The Solarium (www.thesolarium.com) in Decatur.

Come learn about baby wearing, try on new and different carriers or learn how to use your own carrier...FREE!

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Atlanta Babywearers (AKA Decatur Koala Mommas) are meeting this Sat Nov 6th from 10-12 at Glenn Lake Park in Decatur! Come join us for some great babywearing!!!

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Decatur Babywearing group is meeting this Sat Jan 7th from 10-12 at The Solarium!

Please note that beginning in February we will meet the 2nd Saturday of every month.

Thanks,

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

The Atlanta Babywearers are meeting this Saturday Feb 4th from 10-12 at The Solarium in Decatur, GA. Come learn about baby wearing, try on almost any carrier you want or learn how to use your own carrier...all for FREE!!!

Thanks,
Kate

PS Last month we announced that we were changing our meetings to the second Sat of every month. After consultation with The Solarium, we found it best to remain with our usual time of the first Saturday of every month instead. Thanks and we apologize for any confusion.


----------

